# Lightweight spd pedals?



## crashtoomuch (Nov 7, 2004)

I like shimano / spd pedals. But, they all seem to be portly. 

It seems the more expensive ones may have better bearings, but aren't any lighter.

Any lightweight options that I've missed?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I love light parts, spent tons of money getting light stuff, but SPD pedals are just not one part that I want to mess with. They are not the lightest, but they are SOOOO important to your safety that I just buy the top of the line ones and know that if Shimano really, really thought they could cut more weight, they probably would, but aren't for a good reason.

I have gotten over a decade on one set of my old SPD's...still useable too.

I say wait for the new XTR models, which will be an ounce or two lighter then the 959s, and cut a few ounces somewhere less critical.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Exustar E-PM25 Ti = 207g*



crashtoomuch said:


> I like shimano / spd pedals. But, they all seem to be portly.
> 
> It seems the more expensive ones may have better bearings, but aren't any lighter.
> 
> Any lightweight options that I've missed?


there's the nice Exustar pedal that has XTR performance at "half" the XTR weight. 100% SPD compatible.

i have some left just in case...


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

What about current Ritchey V4 pedals, they are SPD compatible and fairly light compared to Shimano?Saw mention of lot of bearing problems on previous V3 models though and have personally destroyed couple pairs of V2s so I'm not rushing to buy those.
Anybody have info on V4 durability?

Exustars are tempting, very light but hardly durable enough for my use.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

markom said:


> Exustars are tempting, very light but hardly durable enough for my use.


What makes you say that? I've been using them for probably a year now on three bikes, and while they develop a bit of play in them after a while (probably could replace the bearings, but can't be arsed), they are light, cheap, and work. I'm happy.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I just got a set of the Exus PM25's - 235 grams and very nice for the price.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> What makes you say that? I've been using them for probably a year now on three bikes, and while they develop a bit of play in them after a while (probably could replace the bearings, but can't be arsed), they are light, cheap, and work. I'm happy.


Location of the tension adjustment, right at first impact zone. Fairly low BB on my bike + lots of rocky trails here.. have bag of failed pedals already...

Ritcheys seem quite vulnerable too but since they have lower profile that might clear some of the rocks?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

markom said:


> Location of the tension adjustment, right at first impact zone. Fairly low BB on my bike + lots of rocky trails here.. have bag of failed pedals already...
> 
> Ritcheys seem quite vulnerable too but since they have lower profile that might clear some of the rocks?


the Ritchey still have VERY bad seals. not durable at all! i have seen some after just a couple of week use and boy they were already toast...i haven't herad of any problems with damaged Exustars. they need some lubrication after a couple of month to keep the bearings from wearing too fast but that's a 2 minute job other than that there are no complaints so far.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

235 grams for Exus, aren't we talking about an ounce and a half per pedal here? Aren't 959s around 320 grams a set? seems like not that much weight for durability compromises? If weight is your sole goal, then I'd take 3-4 ounces a set any day, Shimano isn't your source for lightest out. But 1/2 the weight means 160-170 grams a set. I don't think anyone has those kind of numbers, BeBop maybe. All I know from real experience is my SPD pedals seem to last forever. My original pair, bought in the early '90s, and were Shimano's first SPD pedal, lasted a decade, and only got removed because I wanted the newer ones, 747s I think they were called. Bearings were never touched, and had no play. I guess that's why I stick with Shimano SPD pedals.

I know Ritchey makes virtually nothing themselves, so aren't the Ritchey pedals likely Exustar or Wellgo anyway? 

One last pedal note. I have been using the 525 SPD pedals for a year, and got a deal on the 959's a month or so ago, thought I'd get them for the fun of it. But they do seem to work a bit better, even though the differences are minor. Maybe it's the coating on the 959s or something, but I have a much easier entry and release with them then before.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*steel version...*



curtlo-dork said:


> 235 grams for Exus, aren't we talking about an ounce and a half per pedal here? Aren't 959s around 320 grams a set? seems like not that much weight for durability compromises? If weight is your sole goal, then I'd take 3-4 ounces a set any day, Shimano isn't your source for lightest out. But 1/2 the weight means 160-170 grams a set. I don't think anyone has those kind of numbers, BeBop maybe. All I know from real experience is my SPD pedals seem to last forever. My original pair, bought in the early '90s, and were Shimano's first SPD pedal, lasted a decade, and only got removed because I wanted the newer ones, 747s I think they were called. Bearings were never touched, and had no play. I guess that's why I stick with Shimano SPD pedals.
> 
> I know Ritchey makes virtually nothing themselves, so aren't the Ritchey pedals likely Exustar or Wellgo anyway?
> 
> One last pedal note. I have been using the 525 SPD pedals for a year, and got a deal on the 959's a month or so ago, thought I'd get them for the fun of it. But they do seem to work a bit better, even though the differences are minor. Maybe it's the coating on the 959s or something, but I have a much easier entry and release with them then before.


235g might be for the steel axeled version. the Ti's are 207g. and for the price you pay for the Ti's that's quite a big weight saving


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

markom said:


> Location of the tension adjustment, right at first impact zone. Fairly low BB on my bike + lots of rocky trails here.. have bag of failed pedals already...


If it makes you feel any better, I have a tendence to bash my pedals into rocks, to the point that I've destroyed a wellgo pedal and an eggbeater in the past. But to be honest if you want a bombproof light pedal I'd probably go for the XTR pedals. Shimano reckons they are significantly lighter than 959s (like that'd be hard), and they have a 3(?) year warranty.


----------



## carve99 (Nov 10, 2005)

*How to lube the exustars*



nino said:


> the Ritchey still have VERY bad seals. not durable at all! i have seen some after just a couple of week use and boy they were already toast...i haven't herad of any problems with damaged Exustars. they need some lubrication after a couple of month to keep the bearings from wearing too fast but that's a 2 minute job other than that there are no complaints so far.


I have a set of Exustars that I bought from you and they are working great for me. What do you do for lubrication? Its been half a season so I guess I should be getting out the grease.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> But to be honest if you want a bombproof light pedal I'd probably go for the XTR pedals. Shimano reckons they are significantly lighter than 959s (like that'd be hard), and they have a 3(?) year warranty.


I think I'm waiting for those ´07 XTR pedals - last time my Ritcheys failed I got Shimano 540's as I needed some pedals fast and they have been pretty good for about a year.


----------



## rngrq (Apr 6, 2006)

where did you purchase the Exus PM25's?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

*XTR ALL THE WAY! take the extra 100 grams or so..*

I've tried the wellgo and ritchey pedals, they don't cut it, I'll ditch Shimano in a heartbeat if someone ever makes a quality pedal like the XTR spds, the only girl at the party.... I always put my 398 gram 747s back on the scale after ditching a weightweenie pedal I've tried, damn, after 7 years, you would think I should have knocked a few grams off on all the rock bashings! Well they're finally starting to tire out..

I just picked up a set of the new 2007 xtr pedals on ebay, seems they're released in Japan now. I'll report back with a review after 4-5 rides.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

rngrq said:


> where did you purchase the Exus PM25's?


http://www.torpedo7.com/page/bikes/PROD/pedals-mountain_bike/MPEX202

Weight is actually 270 grams, not 235 like I thought.

The also have the Ti axle, mag bodied version that are 210 a pair.

The extra weight of the steel axle didn't bother me that much - not at half the price, and the mag body worried me - it's rocky around here and I was unsure how magnesium would handle a good rock bashing session.


----------

